

Social Game Monetization Startup Acquires SuperRewards from Adknowledge - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/vancouver-startup-acquires-50-million-ad-platform-superrewards-2012-08-16

======
bryne
Must have been a fairly painful writeoff for Adknowledge, who paid $50MM for
the company a couple years ago just as social started to decline and were
never really able to make any money with the product.

Seems like a great deal for Bailey, who was probably able to buy SR back with
the interest on the money from the prior sale. Best of luck to Playerize with
the platform.

------
lyal
Very excited by this! We're really working hard to make technology easier for
social/mobile games.

------
nickler
Great to see another Vancouver company kicking ass.

------
kevingibbon
congrats guys!

